# Make a Terms and Conditons box- people agree to



## DKLA (Sep 21, 2007)

I have some terms and conditions that I need for people to check the box and agree to. When people do this....is it like a standard "check box form" and keep all the data together...or is there another way where people store all the agreements on a seperate storage?


----------



## titanalive (May 20, 2007)

What you could do is create a form and have the continue button (or what ever is supposed to happen when people agree to the terms) activate only when the checkbox is checked. Its possible to do this on javascript.
You could disable the button until the check box remains unchecked. As far as the agreement is concerned you could disable the textfield so that people cannot copy it or if you want people to do that they can do that anyway


----------

